# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  32 giờ bão táp đưa Vespa lên "nóc nhà đông dương" - noc nha dong duong

## hangnt

*Nói đến kỷ lục mang Vespa lên đỉnh Phanxipang có lẽ với nhiều người là một ý tưởng điên rồ và bất khả thi. Nhưng với Toàn Thắng -nhà báo, Tuấn Dũng- phóng viên truyền hình, Bảo Ngọc -họa sỹ… dù có lúc phân vân nhưng họ luôn tin rằng "không thử sao biết mình không làm được".*

*Cõng “voi”... lên núi*

Với 6 chiếc Vespa tuổi thọ trung bình khoảng 45 năm, 8 thành viên, gồm (Toàn Thắng -nhà báo, Tuấn Dũng- phóng viên truyền hình, Bảo Ngọc -họa sỹ, Đức Huy -phiên dịch, Trường Vinh- kinh doanh, Phạm Tuấn -giáo viên, Việt Hùng - dược sỹ, Thanh Tùng - quay phim) đã thực hiện một cuộc hành trình ngoạn mục. Và kết quả của sự kiện "cõng voi lên núi" thật ấn tượng, các chàng trai đã đoạt 1 trong 52 Kỷ lục của Việt Nam trong năm 2011.



 8 thành viên trong đoàn đưa Vespa lên đỉnh Phanxipang
Đúng 5h sáng, nhóm xuất phát tại Lăng Bác, Ba Đình, Hà Nội. Đoạn đường 400km từ Hà Nội lên Sapa, các "nàng" Vespa đều chạy rất ngon lành. 10h đồng hồ chạy xe liên tục, với mỗi thành viên thì đó là quãng đường nên thơ và đầy hứng khởi.

"Những cánh đồng lúa đang vào độ chín, vàng óng trong sương sớm trên nẻo đường qua Yên Bái. Thấp thoáng bóng những người nông dân thăm ruộng trong ánh ban mai. Cung đường đèo dốc quanh co, những đường cong uốn lượn. Những bông lúa dập dìu cùng gió, sóng sánh trong ánh nắng sớm", đó là những dòng nhật ký được cả đoàn chia sẻ cùng bạn bè ở nhà. Nhưng niềm vui đó nhanh chóng nhường chỗ cho những lo lắng khi cả đoàn phải đối mặt với cơn bão số 2 ập về.

Ai cũng muốn được đem chiếc xe Vespa của mình lên đỉnh Phanxipang và phương án họ đưa ra là bốc thăm để chọn ra "nữ hoàng". Chiếc xe Vespa Super của anh Toàn Thắng được chọn cùng đoàn leo lên "nóc nhà Đông Dương". Chiếc xe được tháo dời, mỗi thành viên được giao nhiệm vụ gùi từng bộ phận của chiếc xe trên vai. Những anh chàng người H'Mông làm người dẫn đường cho đoàn cũng bị giấu đến phút chót. Đến đêm trước hôm xuất phát, họ cũng chỉ được biết là sẽ cùng đoàn mang "một vật có giá trị tinh thần" lên đỉnh Phanxipang.

"Đúng 5h chiều ngày 24/6, cả đoàn lên đến độ cao 2800m, lúc này trời bắt đầu mưa, bão rừng ập đến. Chúng tôi dừng nghỉ chân, khi mà tất cả đều ướt sũng quần áo, giày dép. Mưa tiếp tục ngày càng nặng hạt. Bão rừng ập về. Cả đêm mọi người không ai chợp mắt. Tất cả rơi vào im lặng. Đoạn đường còn lại chỉ 334m nhưng sẽ vô cùng khó khăn khi mà mưa làm những con đường mòn trở thành những dòng thác nhỏ.

Bước chân chúng tôi vừa đặt xuống, nước đã muốn cuốn đi.  Những dốc đá sau trận mưa dữ dội biến thành các vũng lầy. Nước mưa, mồ hôi chảy nhòa mắt. Chiếc cốp và những phụ tùng Vespa được buộc vào ba lô thấm nước nặng nề. Trời vẫn mưa xối xả. Gió mỗi lúc càng mạnh thêm, gió mạnh táp vào mặt. Gió giằng giật cơ thể chúng tôi như văng người lên khỏi mặt đất", anh Dũng kể lại.

*“Chiến thắng” trong tiếng nổ giòn giã của Vespa*

Bão rừng, mưa lũ có lẽ cũng chưa thấm với những khó khăn khi cả đoàn đặt chân lên đến đỉnh Phanxipang ở độ cao 3143m. "Lúc đặt chân lên đến cột mốc trên đỉnh, chúng tôi đã òa lên vui mừng. Nhưng đó chỉ là một nửa của cuộc hành trình. Mục đích cuối cùng là phải nghe được tiếng nổ của xe Vespa trên nóc nhà Đông Dương. Những con gió làm chúng tôi rét đến tận đến xương tủy. Rét giội ngược từ trong ra ngoài làm các đầu ngón chân và ngón tay tê tê mất cảm giác. Và sau đó là buốt.



Khoảnh khắc chiếc Vespa nổ máy trên đỉnh Phanxipang
Gió to quật vào người khiến mọi người run lên cầm cập. Không khí loãng, nhiệt độ ngoài trời dưới 5 độ C, chúng tôi không thể hít vào bằng mũi. Mọi người nghiến chặt hai hàm răng vào nhau và hít thở bằng miệng. Từng tiếng rít thở kêu lên, lúc đầu là rít nhẹ, càng lúc càng rít mạnh. Lạnh đến mức tôi nghiến chặt hai hàm răng vào nhau, cơ hàm co lại, đầu đau rần rật, nhưng chẳng hiểu sao hai hàm nó cứ tự động rời ra và đánh vào nhau cầm cập. Gió to, mọi người ngồi cheo leo trên vách đá, lấy dây thừng buộc người vào nhau để ngồi lắp xe", Đức Huy nhớ lại.

"Sau khoảng 1 giờ, xe lắp xong. Xăng được đổ vào bình, đạp thử. Máy đổ được vài tiếng rồi tắt lịm. Do trời mưa, độ ẩm cao, nước mưa hút vào trong nên xe không thể nổ được. Chúng tôi  tháo bình xăng, tháo chế hòa khí, tháo bugi để kiểm tra dưới trời mưa bão. Làm hết lần này đến lần khác. Chân, tay lạnh cóng càng lúc càng tê, hai hàm răng vẫn đánh cầm cập vào nhau. Có người đã có ý định từ bỏ, nhưng anh Vinh, người thạo về Vespa nhất trong đoàn quyết phải chữa bằng được. 

Cả 8 thành viên đứng sát lại, quây quanh xe, quàng tay, chụm đầu vào nhau, lấy chiếc ô duy nhất và chính thân mình để che cho xe không bị mưa lọt vào. Sau 1h30’ phút, âm thanh quen thuộc của Vespa vang lên. Cả đoàn và những anh chàng H'Mong ôm nhau hò hét", các thành viên trong đoàn cho biết.

Một thành viên trong đoàn chia sẻ về những ước vọng của nhóm: "Chuyến đi đưa Vespa lên nóc nhà Đông Dương của nhóm không phải là để lập kỷ lục. Lúc có ý định này, tôi và các thành viên trong nhóm chỉ nghĩ đơn giản thử thách sự quyết tâm và khả năng của bản thân mỗi người. Thực sự kỷ lục mà tất cả chúng tôi có được là đã mang được niềm đam mê là chiếc Vespa lên đỉnh Phanxipang. Quan trọng hơn nữa là chúng tôi đã chiến thắng được bản thân".

_Đỗ Thơm_

----------


## Mituot

sax công nhận người ta giỏi thật  :cuoi1: 
Đưa người không lên còn khó còn vac theo cái vespa

----------


## namtram

mấy ông này thừa hơi

----------

